# Bong Hits 4 Jesus



## GanjaGuru (Mar 11, 2006)

SAN FRANCISCO (Reuters) - An Alaska high school violated a student's free speech rights by suspending him after he unfurled a banner reading "Bong Hits 4 Jesus" across the street from the school, a federal court ruled.
Joseph Frederick, a student at Juneau-Douglas High School in Alaska, displayed the banner -- which refers to smoking marijuana -- in January 2002 to try to get on television as the Olympic torch relay was passing the school.

Principal Deborah Morse seized the banner and suspended the 18-year-old for 10 days, saying he had undermined the school's educational mission and anti-drug stance.

Friday's ruling by the U.S. 9th Circuit Court of Appeals in San Francisco overturned a decision by a federal court in Alaska that backed Frederick's suspension and said his rights were not violated.

The appeals court said the banner was protected speech because it did not disrupt school activity and was displayed off school grounds during a non-curricular activity.

"Public schools are instrumentalities of government, and government is not entitled to suppress speech that undermines whatever missions it defines for itself," Judge Andrew Kleinfeld wrote in the court's opinion.

The court also cleared the way for Frederick to seek damages, saying Morse was aware of relevant case law and should have known her actions violated his rights.


----------



## Hick (Mar 11, 2006)

*hoo-rah!!*..:d


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm not going to have some reporters pawing through our papers. We are the president." Hillary Clinton

OHHHH man I hate that *****. We are the president? What the fuk does she mean by that? Grrr She's so evil


----------



## GanjaGuru (Mar 11, 2006)

"She's so evil"
hahahahaha.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 12, 2006)

*thats funny. that kid has to be laughing his as off and i hope its to the bank. *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 12, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *thats funny. that kid has to be laughing his as off and i hope its to the bank. *


4:30am? Damn Bro Grunt, you ever sleep?


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Mar 13, 2006)

******* RIGHT! Bong Hits for Jesus!


----------

